

Open source linux hardware hacker board - The Chumby Hacker board - ptorrone
http://www.adafruit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46&products_id=278

======
kqr2
Cool, however, you can get a complete Chumby One (LCD, touchscreen, speakers,
case, etc.) and disassemble it for $99 at Costco.

<http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11529965>

~~~
pvdm
Yes. The costco one also comes with an LCD screen good for Android ports.

------
ritonlajoie
It's missing an ethernet port. Is there something similar, but with one 100Mb
port ?

~~~
joezydeco
You can add one via the USB port if you're inclined. They've done it on the
original chumby here:

[http://driveactivated.com/blog/archive/2009/02/10/adding-
wir...](http://driveactivated.com/blog/archive/2009/02/10/adding-wired-
ethernet-to-chumby-the-stylish-way.aspx)

